# ICS OTA in progress!



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

We'll see how this goes. Just thought I'd let everyone know I'm downloading the ICS OTA as I type. So keep checking

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

2 hours to download and the update failed to install. Son of a...! I guess I'll try the voodoo root keeper out

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

The voodoo ota rootkeeper did not work. Any suggestions? I'm rooted with stock ROM, and haven't flashed or made any changes since the last ota of. 905

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

if you forever rooted the maby that why it failed just went to stock 905 and will a tempt to un for everroot


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Finally got the update to go through. It took 6 tries but I ended up having to fxz and lost root

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

